# Swarm Commander



## c-bees (Jun 1, 2017)

I have found Swarm Commander to be really useful in catching swarms, especially high ones. I can put a half a squirt of it on a rag on a 20' pvc pipe and get it close to whatever branch the swarm is on, and get them on the rag, so to speak. Works especially well if I can shoot a rope over the branch they are on and disturb the branch enough to break the cluster enough to get them to re-orient to the rag. Then I just toss the whole rag into whatever box I want to house them in. I have also zip-tied a QMP strip to the rag-end of the pole, but I don't know if it actually helps or not. 

Anyway, the other day I was going after a swarm and I got a little Swarm Commander on my hand.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Interesting photo. Thanks for sharing the Swarm Commander tip.


----------



## c-bees (Jun 1, 2017)

GaryG74 said:


> Interesting photo. Thanks for sharing the Swarm Commander tip.


Oh, yeah, I resisted the Swarm Commander hype for a while...Figured it was really no better than lemon grass oil....Finally saw enough reputable folks here repping it so I got some, and there is a huge difference over LGO......Like they say at the company that sells it, though, don't use too much. I was getting a puddle of bees on the ground to march on to a frame of drawn comb, and when I added another squirt of SC to the comb, they immediately ran back off of the frame. So you don't want to overwhelm them. 

But I have actually just waved a rag with SC in the air and a swarm-in-progress that hadn't made up it's mind yet just collected on the rag....That's happened a couple times. It definately pays for itself........


----------



## SueBeeTN (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I will try it.


----------

